# Cat just come back from cattery bit disturbed



## Mich (May 20, 2008)

Hi, hope you may be able to help, i dont usually put my animals in kennels and cattery but this year had no choice, just got back. anyway the two dogs come back very tired and subdued but they are coping, i think as we baby them too much and they are with us 24-7 as we live on a farm.anyway they are not the main concern...i have two cats, one of which is about 3 years old both rescue ones, so guessing 3 ...anyway he came back okay, the other one is a hunter type cat out catching rabbits , birds ,crows, everything really constantly so he has been in cattery for a week, which i think maybe becuase he has been cooped up is acting very strange......got him back yesterday and when i collected him, his eyes were on stalks, let them both come in home, he was running around, crying and talking, he actually doesnt meow he talks like he is saying mum...that sort of cat, anyway i have been up all night, he has been in and out running crying and wanting to be let out, goes out for 5 minutes and wants to come back in, came onto bed for cuddle and that settled him for 5 mins before he went mad again, literally crying and running up and down the stairs...wont settle.....any ideas whats up with him? do you think he just didnt like being in the cattery ? ::


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

If he's not been used to being penned up he is probably happy to be back home and have his freedom back, may also have missed his slaves whilst you've been away


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

It does sound as though he has missed you. Going to the cattery distrupted his routine. Even though he spends most of his time out, he knows that you are always at home for him, and suddenly all that changed. Give him a day or two, I am sure that he will be back to his old self


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember the first time I put my black & white moggy, Dax, in a cattery. She had been born in our house and hadn't really known anyone else. She was there 3 weeks and when we got back she wouldn't leave us alone, neither of us could move without having Dax attached to our leg. It was so cute and lasted for a couple of weeks. However she's been in a cattery since and hardly acknowledged us when we got back.

I'm sure your cat has just missed you and his home and will soon settle.

Fiona


----------

